# hot process hardening too fast



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I've only made 3 or 4 batches of soap over this year, which I love, but I've found its gardening before it's cool enough to add scent. 

My last batch I added too early and the scent dissipated and this time I wasted to long and it seems all of the oil sank to the bottom (but I added it after putting it into the form to help cook it)


I've made 1lb if soap each time. Is it because I'm making small batches its coolibg funny or am I doing something wrong along the way?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What method are you using to make your soap? Hot process?

What types of scents are you using and at what ratio?

I hope you are weighing your oils & lye in grams and not ounces (since your batch is so small)


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I am using ounces, but I'll switch to grams next time. 

And I am using hot process with essential oils


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It _might _be that by weighing in oz that you are closer to 0% superfat. As an example, with 100% lard soap, it only takes .1 oz to change from 5% SF to 0% SF.

Also, if you aren't using full water (about 6 oz water) for your lye solution, the water may be evaporating off too quickly. You could use more than 6 oz, but 6 oz is the minimum I'd recommend until you get this under control.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks! Ill try that


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Pay attention to the Flash Point of the FO's that you are using. For HP I tend to use ones with FP of about 175 and above. Are you cooking the soap too long? Once it hits the "old vaseline" stage, it's ready to go. Stir the heck out of it to release some of the heat, then add your fragrance.


----------

